# Hi Speed: The New York Times weighs in



## guest (Nov 26, 2011)

> *November 26, 2011/The New York Times*_*California Bullet Train Project Advances Amid Cries of Boondoggle*_
> 
> _By ADAM NAGOURNEY_
> 
> ...


_*Here's the link to the full story*_:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/27/us/california-rail-project-advances-amid-cries-of-boondoggle.html?_r=1&hp


----------

